# calceolus



## dodidoki (May 2, 2016)




----------



## roy bailey (May 2, 2016)

That looks so healthy and what a vibrant yellow. I have a couple in pots and would be thrilled to achieve this.


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2016)

Nice. I need to step up my Cyp game soon!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 2, 2016)

A beauty. Are you growing these in pots?


----------



## abax (May 2, 2016)

Beautiful flower and I'm gonna start my Cyp. game very
soon.


----------



## dodidoki (May 3, 2016)

Many thanks for comments. I grow it in pot, mix is inorganic, my cyps get food only by fertilizers ( every time with 100 ppm , 2/1/1 NPK), I water them every second day with flush water, I keep them in semi shade, I rest them in plastic bag in fridge in pot. Here is a pic about whole plant, there will be 3 flowers.


----------

